# DHX Air 5.0 Zugstufe klemmt??



## Koerk (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen;

Ich wollte dank Winterpause ein bisschen rumprobieren mit den  Einstellungen und so und da ich noch nicht an der Zugstufe vom DHX Air  war, wollte ich mir das mal angucken.
 Wusste nicht in welche  Richtung die auf- bzw zugedreht wird und hab halt mal in eine Richtung  gedreht. 2 Klicks und eingefedert - war eindeutig langsamer... Dann  wollte ich es zurückdrehen und naja, es geht nicht. Aber durch den "eng bemessenen" Einbau komm ich auch nicht vernünftig ans Rädchen um vllt  mal etwas Kraft aufzubringen - 
Wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, oder es nen Trick gibt den ich nicht sehe wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Alex-F (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch als wir in Willingen waren, da kommt man mit den Fingern kaum ordentlich dran.
MIK hat den DHX, mal sehen was er dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Dezember 2011)

Also, wie auf FB schon gesagt, links rum: Zugstufe auf (schneller), rechts rum: Zugstufe zu (langsamer). Dreh doch mal soweit nach rechts wie geht und zähl dann die Klicks, die Du aufdrehen kannst.

Wenn du nur schwer dran kommst, dann ist das natürlich blöd aber da musst durch.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Dezember 2011)

Ääääh mal nebenbei, das Rädchen für die Zugstufe ist doch beim 2011er DHX Air von beiden Seiten frei zugänglich...


----------



## Alex-F (13. Dezember 2011)

Yep man kommt von beiden Seiten ran, aber ich fand es auch schwer richtig zu packen irgendwie. Da stimme ich Koerk schon zu.


----------



## Koerk (13. Dezember 2011)

EIGENTLICH müsste ich nen 2012er DHX Air haben. 

Ich probier das morgen mal mit deinem Vorschlag im Facebook. Bin aktuell bei meiner Freundin und das ohne Bike - Schande über mein Haupt - hoffen wir mal, dass es reicht..


----------



## Koerk (15. Dezember 2011)

Nope, keine Chance -
Im Klick bewegt es sich einwandfrei, aber ich komme nicht in einen Anderen.
Keine Ahnung wie ich es besser Beschreiben soll. ^^


----------



## Koerk (17. Dezember 2011)

So, 3. Post in Folge - SHOOP DA WOOP!

Tut mir Leid, aber hab gedacht falls jemand nach dem Problem mal im "Rose Forum" nachschaut liefer ich direkt die Problemlösung - bzw Rose hat sie mir geliefert.

Nachdem ich das Problem per E-Mail geschildert habe, wurde mir gesagt ich sollte einmal vorsichtig mit einer Zange probieren das Rädchen zu drehen - wie gesagt, *VORSICHTIG* um es nicht zu überdrehen.
Wenn die Zugstufe länger nicht benutzt / bewegt wird, setzt sich das Rädchen gerne mal fest und kann dann beispielsweise mit der Zange wieder "gelöst" werden.

Da ich mit ner Zange nicht drankomme hab ich mir zwei kleine Schraubenzieher genommen, wo der Kopf komplett in den "Mulden" des Rädchens versunken sind.
Dadurch konnte ich über die "Stangen" der Schraubenzieher ein wenig Kraft auf das festsitzende Stellrad ausüben.
Hat beim sich-lösen furchtbar geknackt und ich hab schon gedacht ich habs übertrieben, nachdem ich das in die andere Richtung jedoch auch drehen musste lief alles wieder einwandfrei und ich kann fröhlich an meiner Zugstufe rumspielen.


----------

